# My dog doesn't like Natural Balance anymore....



## PooperScooper (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok. So I have fed my GSD Ultra Premium dry food (Natural Balance) for years and he's always loved it. I usually mix it with the canned chicken or beef formula. Well, last time I thought I'd try something new so I got a case of the lamb formula. He ate that case fine. The second case though he isn't interested in. It's so weird. He usually scarfs down his food, and I will set his bowl down and he just sniffs it and walks away. I had to start feeding him other stuff like rice, PB, cooked chicken etc. because he won't eat his food! Has anyone else had this problem??? I had over half a case left and I want to trade it but I'm not sure if Petco will let me do that. (I highly doubt it.)


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

PooperScooper said:


> I had to start feeding him other stuff like rice, PB, cooked chicken etc. because he won't eat his food! Has anyone else had this problem??? I had over half a case left and I want to trade it but I'm not sure if Petco will let me do that. (I highly doubt it.)


You have created what we call a picky eater. He has leaned that if he holds out, you will offer something better. He has trained you well. :smile:

Actually the cooked chicken is much better for him than any kibble. Raw chicken would be even better. I hope you are feeding him boneless chicken. Cooked bones are dangerous. Raw bones are great to feed. Maybe you might want to consider a raw diet for him. Now would be a good time to start. Check out the link in my sig for more information.

Now, If you want to cure Picky Eater Syndrome ... Put down the food YOU choose for him to eat. If 10 minutes goes by without him eating, pick up the food and put it away. Next meal time offer him the same food again. If he again refuses to eat, repeat the process until he eats. I promise you he will eat it eventually. Don't give him any treats or snacks between meals whlle he is holding out. 

Don't fuss at him. Don't beg him. Don't cajole him. Don't bargain with him. Put the food down without saying anything and move away. When you pick it up, again, don't say anything. Just matter of factly pick it up and put it away.

Don't feed guilty that you are starving your dog. You aren't. You are offering him food each meal time. He is making the decision to eat or not to eat. No dog will starve himself in the presence of food so he will eventually cave and begin to eat again. Be patient. I have known dogs to go 3 or 4 days without eating. It's his choice.

In the future anytime he refuses to eat, don't worry about it. Don't make it a big deal. Don't get upset. Just pick it up and put it away until next meal time.


----------



## PooperScooper (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you for your reply! Man, I wish I had read this before I hurried to the store. I ended up buying a few cans of Wellness to see if it was the canned lamb he didn't like or what. He SCARFED it down so fast. Luckily I didn't buy a ton though.... I am going take your advice and end up using the rest of the lamb cans. He'll just have to live with it!

Thanks again.:wink:


----------

